# Tips for making a good homemade archery target please.



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone good any good ideas?

I have heard carpet pressed together.

Or compressed straw.

Any tips?


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

I was just looking into this yesterday if you look through this DIY section they a lot of ideals most are using old clothes which from what I read and my research it's awesome!


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Click this link this is a great start http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1243230


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

They also several other threads in this DIY section about it


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Brandon42166 said:


> Click this link this is a great start http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1243230


Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been buying suitcases and stuffing them with pillows from the local salvation army shop for about $10.

They last ok, but once they begin to fall apart, they seem to go quickly.


----------



## lovebumper_2020 (Jul 27, 2010)

cardboard boxes,, stuffed with other boardboxes, one layer of old carpet darn near free ,,all supplies are around my house


----------



## little_hubb (Dec 18, 2012)

I have read that hot tub cover works... I am waiting for a local hot tub place to call and say they have one for me then it is off to the farm and try it out...


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

lovebumper_2020 said:


> cardboard boxes,, stuffed with other boardboxes, one layer of old carpet darn near free ,,all supplies are around my house


Yep, saving boxes and all the junk mail I am getting to stuff them with, or cardboard.

Will suss out some carpet.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

I recently tried a woven nylon sack (tarp-like material) stuffed with plastic shopping bags. Works great even with needing more stuffing. Arrows rarely poke all the way through and are easy to pull out. When the bag starts to fray I'll put it in another (pig feed) bag.
It's free, it's light, and it works.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Two sofa cushions in a large plastic bag wrapped in large sheet of burlap with seams zip tied! Stops arrows for years and very cheap!


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

I use a bulk seed bag from a farmer (4'x4'x4') and stuffed with thousands of grocery bags.
I leave it outside year round and get a couple of years out of it then get a new bag and use the old stuffing.


----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

wpod said:


> I recently tried a woven nylon sack (tarp-like material) stuffed with plastic shopping bags. Works great even with needing more stuffing. Arrows rarely poke all the way through and are easy to pull out. When the bag starts to fray I'll put it in another (pig feed) bag.
> It's free, it's light, and it works.


I did this also and it works darn good. Used a large dog food bag. I throw it in the back of my truck when hunting to take a few practice shots and check bowsight for accuracy. No big deal if someone steals it.


----------



## Bushcraft Bowyer (Sep 22, 2013)

Woven poly feed/grain sacks works great. Locally, the 100 pound costs $1.50 and the 50 pound $$.75. Double up the sacks before you fill them. Have been using the heavy plastic bags from fuel pellets as fill material. Stitch the top with a sewing awl. Can get the stitching awl from harbor freight for less than $5. While you're in there have a look at their grey anti fatigue mat (rolled not squares). Can cut that material into shapes for the front of your bag targets. Using the Tractor Supply horse stall mat as a backstop.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Bushcraft Bowyer said:


> Woven poly feed/grain sacks works great. Locally, the 100 pound costs $1.50 and the 50 pound $$.75. Double up the sacks before you fill them. Have been using the heavy plastic bags from fuel pellets as fill material. Stitch the top with a sewing awl. Can get the stitching awl from harbor freight for less than $5. While you're in there have a look at their grey anti fatigue mat (rolled not squares). Can cut that material into shapes for the front of your bag targets. Using the Tractor Supply horse stall mat as a backstop.



Good idea, thanks.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Used shrink wrap.I get lots from work,pack it in a burlap target bag.Works great.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

prairieboy said:


> Used shrink wrap.I get lots from work,pack it in a burlap target bag.Works great.


Thanks, will try to get some.

Bunnings will give me some.

Coles and woolies already have a contract when it comes to the plastic bag bales tho.


----------



## Fauxfly (Apr 19, 2011)

Right on prairieboy...

I stuff my empty dog food bags with shrink wrap from work...I think I got a couple hundred shots into one of these bag targets already - when it gets too shredded - another new dog food bag - almost free!!! (dog's never been happier!)


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone used carpet? If so how well does that work out think I can get a bunch of carpet


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

We recently built four new carpet targets for our practice range. They are neat, easy to build, easy to maintain, cost almost nothing but a little labor, and do an excellent job of holding arrows. What more could you ask for.


----------



## toney (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok just did this, being new to bows we wanted a larger target
4'x4' store bought run into 500-700 range plus oversize freight charge $100 plus alone
Lowes sells sheets of High density polystyrene, 2" thick 8x4 sheet $26, we got 3 chopped them half making 4x4 sheets
Grab some gorilla tape 4 rolls, tape each sheet to next about 1/3 down sheet, then completely tape target face just slightly overlapping tape
Stick some hi viz targets on face and let em rip, works like a champ and way cheaper then commercial 4' x4' target
Light weight and weather proof, just refresh tape on face as needed. Should last for years

Good luck 
Not the cheapest route but for $100 bucks its a bargain for a huge target that any one can shoot without fear of missing and destroying arrows


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

*Home made Target Bag!*

Here's what I use, these are coffee bags, constructed of a good weave, I get months out of one of these bags back and front.
If you can pick some of these up, fill with rags and old clothes. 
Pack the bag really tight and secure with rope from top to bottom which will allow you hang it if you like.
No expense and I have been using the same rags from bag to bag for a few years now and it only gets better as it shreds from all the arrows pounding into it.
Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

I used a carboard box stuffed with my wifes old clothes. It serves a dual purpose. Gives me a target for the backyard and gives the wife a reason to go buy new clothes. Happy wife, Happy life. When the box gets all shot up i grab another box of the same size and restuff it. Just don't leave it outside in the rain.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

we use to make targets out of the brown fiber material used in commercial building roofs.it comes in 4x8ft sheets ( you can cut them any width you want) we made them 8"x4ft and layered them between two 2x8x54" boards.down through the boards drill 2 holes on each end of the 8"x4ft boards for the 4-pieces of 1/2'X5FT all thread rod.8- large washers and 8- nuts. we cut the fiber board with a skill saw. just wind the nuts down on the rods when finished cutting the 8"x4ft strips.cover in the winter months and rainy season they will last a long tine. you could spray them and make them water proof. this is how we made them for the archery club i belong to back in the 70 and 80s they worked out fine,but had to soap the shafts once in a while. makes a 4ft square target.good luck!! dont use the fiber with the black in it because it will rub off on the shafts and it is very hard to get the black off!!!!!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Carpet and ratchet straps


----------



## PSE_OMEN (Oct 13, 2010)

get a big size bag such as a leather bag and fill the 4 sides with cardboard and the center with used clothes, blankets, etc.. super easy to pull arrows out.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEwnadhHPX8
















of coarse you can make yours any size


----------

